# Travel documents fees



## sajee01 (May 25, 2010)

I am permanenet resident of Canada but not UK citizen.I went to canada three months ago and came back to uk without collecting PR card now I have to apply travel documents from UK to travel calgary.I know applying documents forms and fees which is $50 but there is no information is given on canadian embassy 

*
who should I write cheque to?
what currency they accept whether pounds or dollar?
Whether UK bank cheque is acceptable?
Please help me if somebody knows anything?
anyone know the embassy number where I can talk to them .I have tried diffrent numbers but only taped answers are there.
*


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Canadian Offices in the United Kingdom
High Commission of Canada to the United Kingdom in London

IMPORTANT: Please see contact directions and services offered (below) for specific enquiries, including those related to immigration, passports, consular and media

Macdonald House
1 Grosvenor Square
London, W1K 4AB
Telephone: 0207 258 6600
Fax: 0207 258 6333

Canada House
Trafalgar Square
London, SW1Y 5BJ
Fax: 0207 258 6476
Voice Mail: 0207 258 6421
The Canada House Information Centre's voicemail line is strictly for enquiries relating to subjects other than those listed below. We endeavour to respond to messages left on this voicemail by the next working day.

More info:

The Canadian High Commission

Email

Please provide your full name, address, telephone number and date of birth, along with a heading in the subject line specifying your query:

[email protected]
[email protected]
Telephone

Passports - during working hours
020 7258 6356 (voice mail)
020 7258 6346 (emergencies only)

High Commission - 24 hours, 7 days
020 7258 6600

After Hours Emergency Assistance
Fax

020 7258 6533

In person

Counter
Monday to Friday, 9:30 – 13:00
Monday to Friday, 11:00 - 13:00 (collection)

Drop Off Box
Monday to Friday, 8:00 – 17:00

Same address as above (view map)
Entrance - Pall Mall East
Nearest station - Charing Cross

Application fees

I just googled all this info.


----------

